# Alternative to a concrete vibrator?



## rrando (Dec 10, 2015)

I am building a sump for pool filter backwashing. Its basically a bottomless concrete box about 2'x2'x2' with walls 3 inches thick. Don't want to buy a concrete vibrator for this one project - Was thinking I could use an oscillating multitool or some other power tool I already own (jigsaw, recipro saw, hammer drill or sander) to help settle the concrete as I pour. Has anyone done this? Suggestions, tips or feedback wanted.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Normally a few raps with a hammer is good. I have seen vibrating sanders used.


----------



## rrando (Dec 10, 2015)

OK, thanks. I'm probably imagining the job is more complicated than it is. I'll use the hammer method and keep other tools on hand if I feel they're needed. I've dug a big hole, so next task is to build forms and put in rebar. When I'm done I'll post pictures.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I agree that on a tiny project like that, a few raps with a hammer will probably do,...

A saws-all, without a blade in it, will vibrate the form quite nicely though,...


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Your over thinking this, pour it at a 4/5 " slump,couple of raps with a hammer and your done, no vibrator needed.


----------

